# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Polish  Belarussian

## Pasha

Did you know that belorussian is very influenced by polish hehe   ::

----------


## VendingMachine

> Did you know that belorussian is very influenced by polish hehe

 Did you know that it actually remains to be seen if it's that or vice versa hehe  ::

----------


## Michal 23 PL

But I suppouse that Belarusssian minority sticks to Belarussian (not Russian, nor Polish) language very strongly in Poland. 
Cheers, 
Michal

----------

до эведания

----------


## TATY

Belarussian has a Latin alphabet that resembles the Polish alphabet (it has the L with the line through it).

----------


## Vlacko

Bellorussian doesn't use cyrillic alphabet?

----------


## translationsnmru

> Bellorussian doesn't use cyrillic alphabet?

 It does. I have no idea what Taty is talking about. 
Belarussian alphabet:

----------


## translationsnmru

> Originally Posted by Vlacko  Bellorussian doesn't use cyrillic alphabet?   It does. Belarussian alphabet:

 Taty probably refers to the Latin-based alphabet that was used f in the past (16-19 centuries), and is still used by some Belarussians abroad and by some Belarussian nationalists in Belarussia itself.

----------


## Ilkay

Here's a sample text in Belorussian with latin letters: 
Usie ludzi naradžajucca svabodnymi i roŭnymi ŭ svajoj hodnasci i pravach. Jany nadzieleny rozumam i sumleńniem i pavinny stavicca adzin da adnaho ŭ duchu bractva.  
You can see the latin alphabet for Belorussian on this site:  http://www.omniglot.com/writing/belorussian.htm

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by Vlacko  Bellorussian doesn't use cyrillic alphabet?   It does. I have no idea what Taty is talking about. 
> Belarussian alphabet:

 Belarussian has a Cyrillic and Latin alphabet. The Cyrillic mostly used.

----------


## TATY

The Belarussian Latin alphabet works the same as the Polish one in many ways. 
I.e. palatisation is denoted using the letter *i* (where is acts like the Cyrillic soft sign) or an acute accent. 
E.g. 
Belarusian Cyrillic: *Беларусь*
Belarusian Latin: *Biełaruś* 
The *i* tells the reader that the *B* is soft. The I is SILENT however. [In this context I is identical to Cyrillic *ь*] *ś* is soft *S [сь]*

----------


## CyrillicAngel

After taking 5 years of Russian... I found that it is so easy to get into Belarusian... I have fallen in love with the Cyrillic part of the Belarusian language. There are just so many languages i am into, eventhough i am also studying Italian, and Japanese I put those down for some time already to focus on Russian and Belarusian. And some time later on down the line i hope to learn Ukrainian. Cyrillic is such a beautiful alphabet!!!

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Cyrillic is such a beautiful alphabet!!!

 агрид! со бютифул ай алвайз райт лайк дыз!   ::

----------


## Анатолий

> Originally Posted by CyrillicAngel   Cyrillic is such a beautiful alphabet!!!   агрид! со бютифул ай алвайз райт лайк дыз!

 Инкоррект! Соу бьютифул, Ай олуэз райт лак зыс!   ::  Оунли киддин'. 
 Сириллик из э фонетикэл элфабет, ю ноу. 
On Belarussian: 
Belarussian is very seldom used in Belarus - approximately 35% of Belarussians speak Belarussian at home, out of those a good half uses a mixture with Russian. Even offcially Russian is used more often than Belarussian in Belarus. 
Learning multiple similar languages will cause confusion, I would master one then move to another. Ukrainian has more value than Belarussian, unless you want to livea and work in Belarus.

----------


## Анатолий

> Originally Posted by CyrillicAngel   Cyrillic is such a beautiful alphabet!!!   агрид! со бютифул ай алвайз райт лайк дыз!

 Инкоррект! Соу бьютифул, Ай олуэз райт лак зыс!   ::  Оунли киддин'. 
 Сириллик из э фонетикэл элфабет, ю ноу. 
On Belarussian: 
Belarussian is very seldom used in Belarus - approximately 35% of Belarussians speak Belarussian at home, out of those a good half uses a mixture with Russian. Even offcially Russian is used more often than Belarussian in Belarus. 
Learning multiple similar languages will cause confusion, I would master one then move to another. Ukrainian has more value than Belarussian, unless you want to live and work in Belarus.

----------

